

Digg to cut workforce 10%, hire new sales team - brandnewlow
http://news.cnet.com/8301-17939_109-10148014-2.html

======
ojbyrne
Should have been more. In fact I predict it will be more... the phrase "death
of a thousand cuts" comes to mind.

------
sahaj
now i understand that it's very hard to develop good software (marketing
software none-the-less), but could this kind of thing, in the long run, hurt
the big advertisement companies?

~~~
brandnewlow
What do you mean? Digg's decision to build their own ad team in-house?

~~~
sahaj
yes, if this team means that they are planning on going out and getting their
own advertisers.

